# Heating for t25?.



## hobenhobo (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi looking to put some heat into our t25, aircooled petrol. Have seen propex and erberspacer products advertised amongst others. We want to be able to wild out more than at present so it would get a lot of use, like say now!! any advice or experience would be most grateful. thanks,


----------



## mikejay (Nov 30, 2009)

I fitted a propex in our lt keeps us nice and warm and we try and get away all year round fitted a thermostat so you can set it and forget about it when you go to bed.It runs on gas and is sealed so no worries about carbon monoxide.If you go the erberspacer route you will need a petrol version or you will need a diesel tank for it although i think a petrol erberspacer might be cheaper than a propex.


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 1, 2009)

when we had a t25 i installed a propex under the seat with the heater tubes blowing into the main area, you need to drill to holes for the air intake and exhaust but you can leave it running alnight as long as you have good battery as at certain voltage it will cut out, well worth installing.


----------



## oldiebutgoodie (Dec 3, 2009)

I use a Webasto airtop 2000 in my t25. I had to add a separate diesel tank for it though as I run the van on waste vegetable oil.
People seem to overlook Webasto heaters for some reason.(maybe they have only heard of Eberspachers.)
There are also Mikuni ones that you could consider.


----------



## mikejay (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes people dont talk much about the webasto which means you can some times get a good deal i have a webasto diesel water heater stuck in the garage i got at a good price i keep meaning to fit it and have hot water and heating from it but have never got round to doing it yet


----------



## JED THE SPREAD (Dec 4, 2009)

A propex uses loads of gas and costs quite a bit to run unless you have an under slung lpg tank like i have on my t25. Ebbers are great, cheap to run and if plumbed into your fuel tank and in your case is a petrol ebber will keep the van toasty and lets be honest the aircooled engine heater is abit pants but uses quit alot of juice from the leisure battery on start up. Best way to get round this is to start the van when you first fire it up for two minutes then turn the engine off and leave it blowing away all night.. They are quite noisy though so if your doing a discrete wild camp like in a pub carpark it can give the game away The webasto air heater is like an ebber bit they also do a coolant heater version that i have on my doublecab syncro t25, No good for you though because your air cooled. 

Any of the other compact heaters are no good to leave on all night like the portable cartridge fueled type. Leave them on all night and you will wake up dead.

jed


----------



## jeffscarborough (Dec 4, 2009)

I fitted a new Propex 2000 to my last camper van. It was very good.

It seemed to be good on propane usage to me, but my van was small (VW T4) and was well insulated.

Put 'Propex' into the site search, plenty of info there.


----------



## hobenhobo (Dec 4, 2009)

hi thanks to all for your experience based advice, regarding van heating types/systems etc for our t25, plenty to consider. Another query whats the difference between LPG and propane?. I've sometimes seen LPG termed as (liquid propane gas) as opposed to (liquid petroleum gas).


----------



## maingate (Dec 4, 2009)

LPG is Liquified Petroleum Gas.

The 2 main types for Caravanning and Motorhoming are Propane and Butane.

Butane is not good in cold weather as it only turns from liquid to gas very slowly. Not at all if it is cold enough.

Propane does not have this problem and is the best choice.

LPG from garages is Propane gas.


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 5, 2009)

to make it simple stick with the red bottles all year round, thats propane. and the screw on regulater is a left handed thread. thats if youv'e got room in your locker for the bottle, otherwise you might have to use camping gaz 902 clyinders. which are butane and have a tend to freeze at lower temps.


----------



## maingate (Dec 5, 2009)

Butane does not freeze at lower temperatures.

Its ability to change from liquid to gas is affected by low temps.


----------

